
Unlimited Data returning?  What's the real catch? - zodPod
https://www.verizonwireless.com/plans/verizon-plan/
======
Amir6
4G LTE only. We may manage your network usage to ensure a quality experience
for all customers, and may prioritize your data behind some Verizon customers
during times/places of network congestion. Not available for machine-to-
machine services. Mobile hotspot/tethering reduced to 3G speeds after
10GB/month; domestic data roaming at 2G speeds; int&apos;l data reduced to 2G
speeds after 500MB/day. If more than 50% of your talk, text or data usage in a
60-day period is in Canada or Mexico, use of those services in those countries
may be removed or limited. Discounts not available.

~~~
zodPod
I was wondering if anyone had heard of any more. These things are acceptable
to some extent assuming it's not worse than they describe!

